# Colorado anyone?



## magikscorps (Feb 7, 2008)

Hi Im trying to find some people in Colorado to hunt , trade, chat, with Please  feel free to PM me ......Trips into NM? Im game, Thanks everyone........


----------



## clearlysaid (Feb 7, 2008)

There's a couple of us on the boards.  I know we were tossing around the idea of doing an overnight collecting trip when it warms up some in the spring.  I'm in Colorado Springs and one of my friends on here is from Littleton.  

I'll PM my email addy to you so it's easier for you to contact me.


----------



## recluse (Feb 7, 2008)

I am south of Albuquerque NM, and would also be willing to meet up with people anytime.

Hans


----------



## ScarySpiderM (Feb 7, 2008)

hey i am in colorado springs


----------



## cacoseraph (Feb 7, 2008)

http://www.geocities.com/blight_child/centis/states/cent_CO.html

http://www.geocities.com/blight_child/centis/states/cent_NM.html


----------



## Triprion (Feb 7, 2008)

I'm in Denver. I am always interested in excuses to get back in the field. Anyone is welcome to hit me up to "combine forces" 
  Tim


----------



## ScarySpiderM (Feb 7, 2008)

i will im going hiking tomorrow


----------



## magikscorps (Feb 8, 2008)

I love this web site,,,,,,,,,I will get in touch with all you guys.......I cant wait for the weather to break!!!!!!!!


----------



## GoTerps (Feb 8, 2008)

There's some gorgeous _Aphonopelma_ in Colorado.  

One of the coolest looking males I've seen a picture of was from Otero county.

I'd love to see more images of them from field.  Good luck!

Eric


----------



## Brent H. (Feb 8, 2008)

Colorado has at least two species of _Aphonopelma_: _A. hentzi_ is very common south of the Arkansas River in southeastern Colorado (from Canon City to Lamar), and _A. marxi_ is known from the western part of the state.  The latter species is by far one of my favorites.


----------



## clearlysaid (Feb 8, 2008)

cacoseraph said:


> http://www.geocities.com/blight_child/centis/states/cent_CO.html
> 
> http://www.geocities.com/blight_child/centis/states/cent_NM.html





GoTerps said:


> There's some gorgeous _Aphonopelma_ in Colorado.
> 
> One of the coolest looking males I've seen a picture of was from Otero county.
> 
> ...





Brent H. said:


> Colorado has at least two species of _Aphonopelma_: _A. hentzi_ is very common south of the Arkansas River in southeastern Colorado (from Canon City to Lamar), and _A. marxi_ is known from the western part of the state.  The latter species is by far one of my favorites.


Thanks for the info!  

HMMM... When can we propose our first trip?  I know that now in the middle of the state it's still snowing... What's the weather like in NM this time of year?


----------



## Widowman10 (Feb 8, 2008)

OOOO! OOOO! me! me! me! i wanna go!!! count me in, most definitely! C-springs. i hear southern CO is the place to go.


----------



## cacoseraph (Feb 8, 2008)

i expect you folks have a couple few species of non-tarantula mygalomorphs in CO and more than a few in NM


for true spiders i would expect you might be able to find, definitely in NM probably in CO
Latrodectus
Loxosceles (not reclusa, but something)
Kukulcania
Salticidae
in NM i expect you can find
Olios sp.

probalby some scorps in CO
definitely numerous varieties in NM


----------



## Widowman10 (Feb 15, 2008)

just bumping this up for all us colorad-ans! 

if you want to stay up to date on any CO trips, visit/join here:
http://www.club.milehighbugs.com/


----------

